

Read books from O'Reilly for free - pikexxn
http://www.pixelstech.cn/article/1372856157_Read_10_new_books_from_O_Reilly_for_free

======
akavel
Real page title: "Read 10 new books from O'Reilly for free". The "10" makes
some notable difference.

That said, you may want to note that they are freely readable but only as
online html; if you want an ebook, these are still paid.

~~~
vampirechicken
So, not free enough for you then?

